# Anubias in Flower. ID please.



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

I got this plant from Black Jungle a year ago or so. I don't know what I did with the ID. I didn't have very good labeling practices back then. Can ID this _Anubias_ for me? I finally got it to bloom.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Unfortunately, I think you'd have to dissect the flower or examine it under a microscope to tell which species it is for sure. All of the Anubias flowers pretty much look the same.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Anyone have a taxonomic key I could follow for Anubias? Im pretty good at botanical keys.


----------

